# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240



## nilo1007 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Community,
Ich habe mir die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 geholt und musste beim Einbau in mein Sharkoon S25-W etwas improvisieren und zwei der vier Lüfter unmittelbar hinter die Frontblende/Abdeckung montieren. Nun meine Frage ob ich alles richtig eingebaut habe und das auch alles so gut ist, wie ich es gemacht habe, da dies meine erste Wasse4rkühlung ist^^ Ich habe die Lüfter so montiert, dass sie die kalte Luft von außen einsaugen und die zwei restlichen Gehäuselüfter (einer hinten oben und einer oben) die erwärmte Luft aus dem Case blasen. ISt das Airflowmäßig so in Ordnung und ist es ok, dass ich den Radiator in der Front montiert habe? Des wetieren bin ich etwas irritiert mit der Steuerung der Lüfter. Sie verfügen ja alle über einen Adapter, an dem man einen anderen Lüfter anschließen kann sodass man alle vier Lüfter per 4-Pin PWM Anschluss an nur einem MAinboardanschluss anschließen muss. Kann ich somit auch alle 4 Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern? Den hinteren Gehäuselüfter habe ich ebenfalls mal an diesen Adapter der 4 WaKü Lüfter angeschlossen doch da lief er ziemlich langsam, eben so wie die restlichen 4. Der obere Lüfter verfügt nur über einen 3-Pin Stecker und ist ja somit nicht steuerbar, oder? Mit dem Programm "Speedfan" habe ich versucht die Lüfter zu steuern, doches hat sich nichts getan, außer bei der GPU, was ich etwas komich fand.  Und wie ist das mit der Pumpe? Muss die immer auf 100% laufen?
Jetzt würde ich einfach gerne ein paar Bemerkungen oder Tipps hören, was ihr empfehlen würdet!

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## nilo1007 (3. Dezember 2016)

hier noch ein anderes Bild


----------



## defender197899 (3. Dezember 2016)

sieht richtig aus. hast du das system schon  so gestartet  und dir die temperaturen  angekuckt ?


----------



## nilo1007 (4. Dezember 2016)

jap. Läuft alles wunderbar im idle zwischen 25 und 30°C, unter Volllast maximal 54°C und beim Gamen maximal 56°C


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

Montiert hast du es prinzipiell richtig. Die Frischluft sorgt einerseits für die besten CPU Temps, möglicherweise wird deine GPU aber natürlich wärmer als vorher, da sie ja die warme Luft bekommt. Lässt du die Lüfter rausblasen steigt die CPU Temp zugunsten der GPU Temp. Eins von beiden hat halt immer das "nachsehen". Finde einfach für dich das Optimum. An sich ist an deiner Montage nichts auszusetzen!


----------



## DrDave (5. Dezember 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Montiert hast du es prinzipiell richtig. Die Frischluft sorgt einerseits für die besten CPU Temps, möglicherweise wird deine GPU aber natürlich wärmer als vorher, da sie ja die warme Luft bekommt. Lässt du die Lüfter rausblasen steigt die CPU Temp zugunsten der GPU Temp. Eins von beiden hat halt immer das "nachsehen". Finde einfach für dich das Optimum. An sich ist an deiner Montage nichts auszusetzen!


Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass die Pumpe durch die aktuelle Lage Luft ansaugt?
Der Radiator sollte doch immer höher liegen als die Pumpe, auch ein Grund wieso ich den Radiator bei mir in den Deckel gebaut habe.
Keine Ahnung wieviel Füllung im Kreislauf ist, wenn dieser fast voll ist, gibt es natürlich keine Probleme, sieht man ja auch an den Temps. des TEs.
Wenn der Kühler auch noch leise zu Werke geht und keine Luftblasen ansaugt, kann man das aber wohl so lassen.


----------

